# Global Hot Dog Guide



## FatAndProud (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm not a fan of hot dogs...but some of these made me want to re-think my decision!

***Make sure to "click here to begin".


----------



## Mishty (Nov 9, 2010)

Damn you Katie....DAY-UM YOU!


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 9, 2010)

You Luh-uh-vd It!


----------



## Mishty (Nov 9, 2010)

Hell I'm still here, droolin' and trying to figure out which ones I'd eat and which ones I'd run away from...

I'm a sucker for a good lookin' weiner.....


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello, My name is Fuzzy, and I'm a Hot dog fanatic. At least I thought I was, but after I saw that list of 80.. I'm about to do something insane and try most of those.    ;D   I made a list of 54 that looked or sounded tasty:

ETA: Oh yeah, I'm gonna do it.. it may take me a few months.. 

Mexican - LA (bacon jalopeno)
Cobb (Blue BLT)
French Dip (jus and provolone)
Tijuana Danger (fried bacon wrap)
SouthWest (poblano jack)
Breakfast Burrito (chorizo,eggs,salsa)
Pueblan (tomatillo salsa and cotija)
Yucatan (pickled onions and habanero)
Argentine (chimichurri sauce)
Texas (bbq,cheddar,onion)
Deconstructed Corndog (hush puppies, ketchup, mustard)
Reuben (sauerkraut, melted swiss, russian dressing)
Maine (mayo,sweet onion relish, celery salt)
Buffalo (wing sauce, celery/carrot matchsticks, blue cheese)
New York (spicy mustard and sauerkraut)
Coney Island (chili, onions, and mustard)
Steakhouse (caramelized onions and blue cheese)
Carolina (coleslaw,mustard, and onions)
Southern (ketchup,mustard,chili,onions,dill pickles,oyster crackers)
New Orleanian (red beans and hot sauce)
Creole (fried green tomatoes and remoulade)
Trailer Park (velvetta and crushed potato chips)
Spanish (manchego cheese, garlic, and red pepper relish)
La Mancha (wrapped in serrano ham with manchego)
Catalan (aioli and smoked paprika)
Asturian (melted cabrales cheese)
Welsh (melted cheddar with beer, ground mustard and worcestershire)
English breakfast (baked beans and crumbled sausage)
British (horseradish and sharp cheddar)
Belgian (frites and mayo)
Alsatian (caramelized onions, and creme fraiche)
Provencal (tapenade, grille eggplant, and peppers)
Courque-Madame (smoked ham, gruyere, fried egg, and bechamel)
Bistro (dijon mustard, and whole cornichons)
German (braised sauerkraut and lambic syrup)
Bolognese (bolognese sauce and grated parmesan)
Genoese (pesto and toasted pine nuts)
Veneto (grilled balsamic-marinated radicchio, basil leaves and fresh ricotta)
Pizzeria (marinara, crushed red pepper and melted mozzerella)
Bruschetta (diced tomato, basil, and garlic)
Caprese (fresh mozz, basil, chopped plum tomato, EVOO)
Greek (tzatziki, kalamata olives, tomato, and sliced onion)
Spanakopita (spinach,dill,onions, and feta)
North Afrian (harissa onions and lemon relish)
Russian Salad (potato salad (mayo, pickles, capers, eggs and peas)
Syrian (baba ghanoush with za'atar)
Indian (dal and red-onion raita)
Burmese (fried shallots, carrot slaw, peanut oil, and fish sauce)
Szechuan (black bean paste and red chile)
Peking (hoisin sauce and green onions)
Korean (kimchi and pickled cucumbers)
Japanese (kewpie mayo and wasabi)
Vietnamese (sriracha, cilantro, and shredded carrot)
Banh Mi (pickled carrot, daikon, cucumber, cilantro, jalapeno, and mayo)


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 9, 2010)

The ones with fruit.. at least fruit that I recognized.. didn't do anything for me. The chutney ones.. maybe..


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 9, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> I'm not a fan of hot dogs...but some of these made me want to re-think my decision!
> 
> ***Make sure to "click here to begin".



 Help! Someone! I'm out of Rep!


----------



## Mishty (Nov 9, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Help! Someone! I'm out of Rep!



I got her...:batting:


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 9, 2010)

YOU GUYS ROCK FOR SHARING MY CURIOUSITY! Some of those dogs, fer reals, look tasty. Like, especially the ones in the US that I haven't heard of/seen before.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm totally sharing this link with my study partner at school. Fatties rule.


----------



## toni (Nov 10, 2010)

I want the Maine, Trailer park, Belgian, Pizzaria, Caesar and the Southwest.

AWESOME LINK!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 10, 2010)

toni said:


> I want the Maine, Trailer park, Belgian, Pizzaria, Caesar and the Southwest.



One at a time, or all together?


----------



## toni (Nov 10, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> One at a time, or all together?



HA! I like how you think.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 10, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> I'm totally sharing this link with my study partner at school. Fatties rule.



Ok, so my friend from school didn't like these hot dogs and she's a hot dog fanatic. I think that it takes a true foodie to appreciate these lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 10, 2010)

Some of those do look really good. I'll have to try to make them some time.


----------



## toni (Nov 10, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Ok, so my friend from school didn't like these hot dogs and she's a hot dog fanatic. I think that it takes a true foodie to appreciate these lol



I find most hot dog fanatics are usually purists. They know what they like and never stray. 

I agree, only for true foodies like us.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Nov 10, 2010)

I honest to goodness LOVE hotdogs..... I dunno why, or how. But yes... hot dogs.... Mmmmm :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 5, 2013)

*bump* for the current chat topic


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 5, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> *bump* for the current chat topic



oh man...I feel like I really have to work my way through this...


----------



## GypsySummers (Jan 19, 2015)

How about this delight? It's a street food here in Korea. Kind of like a corn dog but instead of breading, it's covered in French fries. Yep. Heaven.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 22, 2017)

*Reviving an old thread- but, I saw this infographic about the different types of hot dogs and was curious about the following ...*


*1. What are your favorite(s) ?*

*2. Which Hot Dogs would you try on a dare?*


----------



## Tracii (Apr 22, 2017)

Coney for me because I like Gold Star or Skyline Chili.
I would try most of the ones on the list if I had a chance.
The Vietnam one sounds really tasty.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 22, 2017)

Idaho in a baked potato sounds interesting...


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 22, 2017)

Most of those look tasty! Makes me want that for dinner tonight


----------



## traceg (Apr 22, 2017)

Me Too ! They all look pretty darn good to me


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 23, 2017)

I agree! I was pretending I had to choose one for dinner and I failed miserably. Too many sounded really great!

And now, of course, I am craving hot dogs. I am very easily influenced.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 23, 2017)

I did go to Gold Star Chili today so I had my normal order.
Bowl of 4 way chili and 4 coneys.
Awesome dinner and yes I am still stuffed.


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 30, 2017)

My favorites are Chicago style, and burger style. Burger style is an Angus beef frank on a large roll, mustard, black pepper, shredded lettuce, sliced dill chips or dill relish, onion, tomato, and American or cheddar cheese.b


----------



## Fuzzy (May 5, 2017)

I could have a chili dog every day. No wait... I do.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 6, 2017)

Fuzzy said:


> I could have a chili dog every day. No wait... I do.



Fuzzy! .


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2017)

Yep. It's Me. I took a left turn at Albuquerque.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 8, 2017)

Always glad to see you!


----------

